# Creating depth, smaller plants to back / Cliff Hui - "Destiny"



## fourmations (1 Dec 2016)

hi all

ive loved Cliff Hui's Destiny for years and am looking to do similar
my tank is a poor dimension for aquascaping (90cm W x 30 D x 38 H)
Destiny was a 90 x 45 x 45, have i any hope?
Something obvious about Destiny is that he has small delicate plants in the back
which does a great job of creating depth

i have redmoor, seriya (mini landscape) rocks
and recieved HCuba, montecarlo, Eleo. Mini, eleo Aciciularis and Ech, quadricostatus today

any advice welcome on creating depth,
although id love to do a homage to Destiny, if you think its a no hope let me know


----------



## alto (1 Dec 2016)

When looking at this photo - realize that the type of camera lens & lighting used contribute significantly to the perception of endless distance ... I believe George Framer demonstrates this somewhere  (sorry no idea which thread)

In your tank with the 30cm depth, create your "path" at an angle so that it can "travel" 40 - 45 cm rather than just the 30

Take your time with the hardscape to get this right at the beginning - you might post hardscape photos as you go along




fourmations said:


> Ech, quadricostatus


I'm not sure where this plant will fit into the above inspired scape


----------



## fourmations (1 Dec 2016)

Hi, it's just to get some extra plants in while the tank settles in, fend off the algae, I've only tried one co2 tank before and had a nightmare because my plant mass was so low, I have plenty now though this time, fingers crossed


----------



## limz_777 (13 Dec 2016)

destiny , love this set-up , one of the reasons that first got me into planted tanks


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (14 Dec 2016)

I made similar aquascape 2 weeks ago with same tank size as yours but I didn't liked it much so I changed it, creating pathway is one way to add depth, elevating the substrate level at the back.instead of long hair grasses he has used you can opt for a stem plant which has small leaves. Large leaves provide closer picture, short leaves provide depth.


----------



## HannahFergusonFan (14 Dec 2016)

here is another pic of DESTINY


----------

